# firework displays november 5th 2007



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

anybody got any suggestions of places to spend november the 5th campsites very close to good firework displays within a 120 mile radius of bristol approx spent the last two years watching displays at woodlands andkids fancy a change


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Weymouth seafront. You can also watch this display from above from a carpark at the top of Portland. Need to check that its actually on the 5th it might be at the weekend.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Malvern Showground NOv 3rd. Not sure if campsite is open but there are a few nearby. Google "Malvern Showground" for info


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

If you are a member of the Motor Caravanners Club, the Severn Valley group hold a fireworks rally at Cheltenham Racecourse. Camping is in a reserved area not open to the public and there is no charge to watch the display. We attended last year and had a great time.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Pretty Good display at Sherborne Castle (Dorset)


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone suggest any good campsites near sherbourne castle


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Garry,

Warwick Race course have a firework display and the CC have a site right on the course. Think it is on this weekend but CC would know.


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

gjc
I presume you would want to be within walking distance? The only site I can think of at the moment is a Caravan Club CL located between Milborne Port and Oborne (just outside of Sherborne) on the A30 but NOT within walking distance. If I can think of any thing else, I will let you know


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

MALVERNS THREE COUNTIES SHOWGROUND HAS CAMPING FOR CARAVAN AND CAMPING CLUB MEMBERS


----------

